# Sony A99 delayed timer with HDR/BKT



## jkirkegaard (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi,

I bought a A99 and it's a great camera!

However, setting the camera up for shooting HDR on a tripod seems to miss one important thing - the ability to set the camera on a timer (2 or 10 seconds) while being in HDR- or Bracketing-mode. Meaning there's a risk of blurry pictures because the camera fires as soon as you touch the shutter-release.

I haven't got a wireless remote, but to activate the wireless setting in the camera, disables the shutterrelease-delay.

Did I miss something in using this camera? any advice?


----------



## skieur (Jun 11, 2013)

Why are you using a tripod? HDR can be shot handheld on Sony cameras with no blurry pictures.


----------



## jkirkegaard (Jun 12, 2013)

skieur said:


> Why are you using a tripod? HDR can be shot handheld on Sony cameras with no blurry pictures.



Well, not for professional work. I shoot real estate, so ISO 100, F/8 doesen't result in a fast shutter for handheld shooting.


----------



## R3d (Jun 12, 2013)

The remote is pretty cheap, buy it.


----------



## skieur (Jun 13, 2013)

jkirkegaard said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you using a tripod? HDR can be shot handheld on Sony cameras with no blurry pictures.
> ...



If you have read the tests, Sony does best at ISO 200 which combined with F/5.6 would give you a slower shutter speed for shooting particularly if you went for a little wider angle. I have done sharp night shooting down to 1/10 sec handheld.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jun 15, 2013)

It's because the HDR setting shoots three shots and the timer has it's own drive setting. Buy you a cheap shutter remote. Plus since the mirror doesn't flip up you probably could shoot it just by pressing the shutter as long as it's really secure on the tripod.


----------



## jkirkegaard (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Skieur,

Can you post a link to those tests saying that it performs best at iso200


----------



## jkirkegaard (Jun 17, 2013)

R3d said:


> The remote is pretty cheap, buy it.



but using a remote disables the bracketing and HDR funktion....


----------



## R3d (Jun 17, 2013)

You can still bracket manually, it's not hard.


----------



## jkirkegaard (Jun 17, 2013)

R3d said:


> You can still bracket manually, it's not hard.



yeah I know, but it would just be much easier to use an excisting bracketing-funktion in the camera.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 3, 2013)

jkirkegaard said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you using a tripod? HDR can be shot handheld on Sony cameras with no blurry pictures.
> ...



  go buy a shutter cable if you want to put it this way.  bracket your own shots for HDR . Not saying the incamera deature is horrible but its not nearly as good as what I could get when I bracket my own shots and process in photomatix.


----------

